# Realtek AC'97 Audio problem: This device cannot start (Code 10)



## GreenLightOfJoy (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi,
A while ago, I erased a "destroyed" hard drive in one of my computers and installed a new operating system. However, after it finished and I started to install games and programs, I noticed the sound doesn't work. I looked around, got bored, and went back to using my laptop. Now, I need the sound to work, but I don't know what to do about it. 
I tried updating the driver multiple times, but it claims it already has the latest software. It's confusing because it never had a problem BEFORE the wipe and OS change. I havent found this specific problem any where else, and I probably never will. Please help, I don't want to trash this thing.

Specs are:
Computer Make: Custom Computer Distributors (?)
Computer BIOS: Phoenix (I think)
Processor: Pentium 4 2.80 GHZ
RAM: 1.00 GB
Sound Card: Realtek AC'97 Audio
Graphics Card (probably not needed, but oh well): NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440
Operating System: Windows DeLuXe (a custom version of Windows XP SP3)

Like I said, tried updating the driver, uninstalling and reinstalling, and smacking my head against the keyboard.
Also, please don't recommend I trash it and get a new one, that is not an option. No matter what, it will stay here...mocking me without sound...


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Did you disable On-board sound from BIOS .? Than try again to install Realtek.Also check your Event viewer log file any conflict


----------



## GreenLightOfJoy (Apr 21, 2011)

That is possible, I remember fooling around in the BIOS before I reinstalled everything. I'll check that.

AC97 Audio is set to "Auto" in the BIOS, the other option you can select is "Disabled".

Also, my BIOS is apparently Phoenix v6.00PG-AwardBIOS.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

whats the make and model of motherboard?


----------



## GreenLightOfJoy (Apr 21, 2011)

Not entirely sure, is that information found within the computer system? Or do I have to crack it open to find that?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you could run everest from my sig and post the report.


----------

